
Show HN: User-Generated Blog (Finimize Your Life) - stindle
http://www.eqb.works/finimize-your-life/
======
brudgers
This does not appear to be in the spirit of the "Show HN" guidelines
[[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)]
because there is nothing for users to try out or play with. It appears to be a
blog post from last month.

